# red angus/jersey........a good cross?



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm interested in breeding my Jersey bull to a red angus heifer. Have any of you tried it? If any of you have a heifer for sale/trade let me know.


----------



## Trisha-MN (May 10, 2002)

Well we haven't tried that exact cross... we've bred our Jersey cow to a Black Angus bull. Ours made for a very nice cross.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

francismilker said:


> I'm interested in breeding my Jersey bull to a red angus heifer. Have any of you tried it? If any of you have a heifer for sale/trade let me know.


We did just the opposite and bred our red angus bull to a Jersey cow. I am milking the offspring from that mating. She gives about 4 gallons per day at peak lactation. She is gentle in the stanchion and stands well.
Here is a picture of her a year ago with her heifer calf.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Trisha-MN said:


> Well we haven't tried that exact cross... we've bred our Jersey cow to a Black Angus bull. Ours made for a very nice cross.



we ended up with some nice blank angus jersey heifers and one bull calf(he is tastey)

I am milking one of them now,


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My first cow was a red angus/jersey cross,mom was jersey. Her name was Cupcake and she ended up being great. Didn't milk heavy the first lactation, but as she matured, WOW. And my parents were never disappointed if she threw a bully calf, YUM. I would recomend it, from that experience.


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

The folks I got my 3/4 Guernsey Red Angus Cross from also had Black Angus crossed to Jerseys, and they made fine milkers, easy to work with was their report on that mix.

My 3/4 Guernsey must be crossed from a Red Angus, cuz she sure has that color!


----------

